# Bulb Replacement or LED Upgrade for Craftsman Flashlight (3 D cells)



## 222fbj (Aug 27, 2012)

The bulb info is "Philips HPX30 1M2 3.6v .82A" (see Pic)
The flashlight has no Model number, and is apparently not sold anymore. (see Pic)
I cannot find a 'Philips HPX30' to replace the dead bulb.
I found a Maglite bulb at Amazon but not sure it will fit/work. Also saw a Terralux LED conversion for Maglites but also not sure it will work.
I'd like to spend no more than $20 for a new bulb/upgrade.
*Any product recommendations for an incandescent bulb replacement?
*
*Any product recommendataions for an LED/other upgrade?*

THANKS!


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks like a metal reflector to me. Can you confirm? Also, is the lens made of glass, or plastic?

The bulb is a standard "PR base" type bulb, and just about any of 'em will fit. Nite Ize sells LED dropins. But if that's metal and glass, you can drop in what CPF refers to as a "superbulb" with minimal effort, and build a hotwire. ("Hotwire" being slang for an overdriven incandescent, literally a "hot wire" and more figuratively, something cranked Up To Eleven™)

If you just want a boring, standard replacement with zero risk and a little bit of an upgrade, the Maglite 3-cell Xenon bulb you linked to is a very nice direct replacement for your old bulb.

You might have trouble with the LEDs though, if that Craftsman doesn't focus the way a Mag does.


----------



## 222fbj (Aug 29, 2012)

THANKS for your reply and info :thumbsup:

The reflector and lens are plastic. That is a disappointment but I do not need super bright output
The NiteIze product (MFG page and Amazon page) looks good and I'll go with that.... BUT can you first clarify your comment: "_You might have trouble with the LEDs though, if that Craftsman doesn't focus the way a Mag does." _
Does that comment apply to the NiteIze product?
If so maybe I should go with the 'safe' Maglite Xenon bulb?


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 30, 2012)

I would suggest substituting 4 C cells for the 3 D cells currently in the light.
Then, use the Pelican 3753-H bulb, preferably with NiMH C's (although it will work with Alkalines, just with a considerably shorter runtime).

This is the most incandescent performance for minimum cost that can be done short of a 6-cell ROP (which generates considerably more heat and is considered excessive for plastic reflectors).

I did a thread on this mod a while back:
Bringing new life into a old Mag 3D, with low & high **Beamshots**

This works with the plastic reflector and should outperform even the 4-cell Xenon Maglite bulb.

*Stock Mag 4D bulb*__________________*Pelican 3753-H*








Hope this helps,


----------



## 222fbj (Aug 30, 2012)

Kestrel - Thanks for the comment - thats a neat idea. If I understood your article...this gives very brite lite with shorter battery life ---> As compared with LED/NiteIze upgrade. I'd rather have the longer battery life of the LED.


----------



## 222fbj (Aug 30, 2012)

FYI - I called NiteIze and asked about the focus issue and they said no problem. Order placed with Amazon...will update with results when I test it. Thanks for all the help. _Ordered: *Nite Ize LRB-07-PR1W 1-Watt LED Bulb Upgrade/Replacement*

_*UPDATE: NiteIze bulb works perfectly and plenty bright for my use.

thanks for the help*


----------

